# Advice for a Newbie Searching for a Reel Mower



## anthonybilotta (Aug 11, 2018)

Any advice on this listing?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Craftsman-McLane-Reel-Mower/223151862964?hash=item33f4e334b4:g:xOEAAOSwE1BboWeN

Im new to this whole game so anyadvice would help.


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

I would stay away from one that you cant actually look at or have someone check out for you. The engine on this one has already been replaced. Harbor freight engine. It looks about 10 years old. It needs a new belt. Hard thing about these older mowers is ( What you cant see ).

I will send you some links tomorrow.


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

https://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/tls/d/mclane-golf-greens-mower/6695592196.html
Great looking mclane, this is an actual greensmower with grooved roller. retail with honda is around 2500.00

Also search for greensmower , greens mower.

Hope this helps. Budget is the big thing. spend a little more now and get one that has been maintained and you wont have to spend money later with repairs .


----------



## anthonybilotta (Aug 11, 2018)

Thanks for the find! I just contacted the seller to see if its still available, and if so make time to drive to dallas to check it out.


----------



## cwrx82 (Sep 16, 2018)

@anthonybilotta 
Did you ever hear back on that McLane greens mower? I live in Ft. Worth and contacted him Sunday 9/16 and never got a reply. I've seen a few Toro Greensmasters online, but no responses from them. Just my luck!


----------



## anthonybilotta (Aug 11, 2018)

Nope nothing yet ! I feel that only about half the people I reach out to on Craigslist actually respond. The hunt continues !


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=14&p=106128#p106128


----------



## anthonybilotta (Aug 11, 2018)

Aawickham78 said:


> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=14&p=106128#p106128


Thanks for sending me the listing. Unfortunately, by the time I emailed him, the mower was bought. Any advice on this listing?

https://austin.craigslist.org/for/d/20-tru-cut-reel-mower/6705513647.html

Guys says it needs a sharpening. I was thinking about offering 450 as my guy said he could sharpen the reel and replace the bedknife for 150. What do you guys think?


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

anthonybilotta said:


> Aawickham78 said:
> 
> 
> > https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=14&p=106128#p106128
> ...


You will certainly want a roller on there instead of the front wheels. Without a roller, the reel will dip side to side and scalp unless you have a very level lawn. That's a ~$150 upgrade from Reel Rollers. Also keep in mind that if you get it to your guy and he determines the reel is too worn out to be sharpened further, you're looking at $500+ to get a new reel.

I would estimate 250-350 is a more realistic price, but given his list price he may have unreasonable expectations about it's value.


----------



## anthonybilotta (Aug 11, 2018)

Thanks for the quick response ! I know very little about reel mowers, so any advice is appreciated !


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

https://houston.craigslist.org/grd/d/greens-mower/6706113756.html

This one has been sitting for 3 years. For 200 bucks, I am tempted ...lol It might be a fun project.

https://houston.craigslist.org/grd/d/toro-greensmower-flex-21/6685918063.html

This Flex21 is promising. $995, Fully serviced and sharpened. Make an offer.

https://austin.craigslist.org/grd/d/john-deere-220a/6695902542.html

Deer 220a

https://sanantonio.craigslist.org/grd/d/toro-reel-mower/6673814625.html

GM1000


----------



## anthonybilotta (Aug 11, 2018)

adgattoni said:


> anthonybilotta said:
> 
> 
> > Aawickham78 said:
> ...


I offered 300, and he said he would accept that. Im going to go check it out.


----------



## Hexadecimal 00FF00 (Sep 20, 2018)

anthonybilotta said:


> I offered 300, and he said he would accept that. Im going to go check it out.


Good luck. Report back.


----------



## anthonybilotta (Aug 11, 2018)

So I called trucut to find out more about the mower as the owner did not know the make or the model. According to the rep it is an H20S-3-7 (homeowner)model that is about 25 years old. What is the useable life of these machines? I feel that after hearing that 300 dollars may be a bit high for a mower of that age.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

I'd be hesitant on that one too. For $300 I'd have to be reel confident that it's ready to go. If you're 500 bucks into it, you could have an older greensmower that would have cheaper/easier parts and cut better.


----------



## William (Oct 2, 2017)

I think the first thing to decide is you HOC. Anything 1" or above you may want to look at a tru cut type mower. Anything under 1", most greens mowers would do, anything under .5" seriously consider a toro flex.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The JD 220E goes up to 1.4in and 1.8in on a 3in roller.


----------

